# SiRamik Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi guys,

As per the title. As anyone tried it?

I was not aware SiRamik did a grapehne spray. 

I remember hearing about SiRamik a few years ago, but ceramic coatings only.

Can this graphene product be used as both a topper, or stand alone product only?

Also, does anyone know the history of the company?

Thanks in advance,

Rappy :thumb:


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi mate I have this but not used it , but if the weather plays ball I’ll try for you tomorrow and take some pics 😊


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Based on some positive comments I've read on here I picked some of this up in the Black Friday sales. When I received it there was a printed note with it that says...



> Application guidelines only for this batch.
> 
> As this particular batch is stronger than intended regular agitation is needed, we would also recommend the use of a spritz of water after application, this will break the surface tension of product and panel and level any high spots if present.​


It's made me a bit wary of using it to be honest so it's still sat on the shelf unused. I'm guessing I just need to shake the bottle regularly and spritz with a bit of DI water before buffing but it seems like an unnecessary complication that I wasn't expecting.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks guys :thumb:

My mate is running low on PA Cosmic Spritz & asked my opinion.

I have never used any graphene products, so thought I would ask here.

I'm pretty sure he said 8-12mths durability & priced identical to PA Cosmic Spritz.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

noddy r32 said:


> Hi mate I have this but not used it , but if the weather plays ball I'll try for you tomorrow and take some pics 😊


Please do 

Guessing with all the hype of the new detailing buzz word of graphene. Fantastic water beading & hopefully durabilty with high ph products :thumb:

Will be interested to hear how it compares to PA products :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

macmark said:


> Based on some positive comments I've read on here I picked some of this up in the Black Friday sales. When I received it there was a printed note with it that says...
> 
> It's made me a bit wary of using it to be honest so it's still sat on the shelf unused. I'm guessing I just need to shake the bottle regularly and spritz with a bit of DI water before buffing but it seems like an unnecessary complication that I wasn't expecting.


Not seen any reviews on here. I did a search before posting too!

Sounds a bit finicky to apply, but not uncommon. Some brands can be the same.

Based on what you mentioned.Sounds like a fairly new product & still going through R&D

Any ideas where they are based or manufactured?

Would like to contact them & ask for the MSDS.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

there were some feedback on a thread about cancoat and it was praised, iirc.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

greymda said:


> there were some feedback on a thread about cancoat and it was praised, iirc.


Interesting, must have missed that.

How did it compare?


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Rappy said:


> Not seen any reviews on here. I did a search before posting too!
> 
> Sounds a bit finicky to apply, but not uncommon. Some brands can be the same.
> 
> ...


I haven't seen any reviews just a few comments from some regulars saying they've had great results from it.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5763185&highlight=lustrous#post5763185

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5763169&highlight=lustrous#post5763169

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5757785&highlight=lustrous#post5757785

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5757793&highlight=lustrous#post5757793

I think they're UK based, their Facebook page gives the following contact details.

http://proglasscoat.com/
[email protected]
07305 696356


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Ive been testing it on a few panels on my car, coated and uncoated under. 
3 months in and the performance is as day 1, no degradation, excellent self cleaning, fantastic resistance to chemicals, outstanding beading & sheeting and by far the best Lsp I’ve applied so far. 
Yes it can be a bit finicky application & removal of the stronger batches, but a quick spritz of water and wipe helps to remove any high spots or streaks. But I’m led to believe the current off the self version doesn’t have this problem and a lot more user friendly in application ans removal. 

This stuff blows PA outta the water plus a few other good Lsps that I’ve got. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

macmark said:


> Based on some positive comments I've read on here I picked some of this up in the Black Friday sales. When I received it there was a printed note with it that says...
> 
> It's made me a bit wary of using it to be honest so it's still sat on the shelf unused. I'm guessing I just need to shake the bottle regularly and spritz with a bit of DI water before buffing but it seems like an unnecessary complication that I wasn't expecting.


The stronger version batch is a beast of a product and yes have a bottle of water to spritz after application to help remove high spots and lvl out but Honestly worth the performance and end results. 
Just make sure you have no water spots on the panels applying to as it will make them stand out, I found out the hard way lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Ive been testing it on a few panels on my car, coated and uncoated under.
> 3 months in and the performance is as day 1, no degradation, excellent self cleaning, fantastic resistance to chemicals, outstanding beading & sheeting and by far the best Lsp I've applied so far.
> Yes it can be a bit finicky application & removal of the stronger batches, but a quick spritz of water and wipe helps to remove any high spots or streaks. But I'm led to believe the current off the self version doesn't have this problem and a lot more user friendly in application ans removal.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sharrkey :thumb:

Sounds like an interesting product to try 

In what way is it better than PA?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> The stronger version batch is a beast of a product and yes have a bottle of water to spritz after application to help remove high spots and lvl out but Honestly worth the performance and end results.
> Just make sure you have no water spots on the panels applying to as it will make them stand out, I found out the hard way lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How did you get the stronger version?

Any info on SiRamik you can share?

Thanks


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

afaik this is their shop https://www.highdefinitiondetail.co.uk/


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Thanks Sharrkey :thumb:
> 
> Sounds like an interesting product to try
> 
> In what way is it better than PA?


Beading, slicker, resistance to chemicals, self cleaning to name a few tbh. 
The current version I have is stronger so PA is a breeze application wise compared to lustrous but as I said the current off the self product is a lot more user friendly.

I contacted them on Fb having been recommended by a fellow member, and to be honest he's not recommended a duff product to me yet! Glad I jumped in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Beading, slicker, resistance to chemicals, self cleaning to name a few tbh.
> The current version I have is stronger so PA is a breeze application wise compared to lustrous but as I said the current off the self product is a lot more user friendly.
> 
> I contacted them on Fb having been recommended by a fellow member, and to be honest he's not recommended a duff product to me yet! Glad I jumped in
> ...


Mmmm sounds like my first graphene product to try, thank you :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for the interest, the batch currently available at high definition is a stronger than needed batch, it does require a little spritz of water to level but remember this was an accidental blend that got into the system, whilst it can be a little off putting to use water to level it really doesn't add much to the timescale of application, however there are new batches available should anyone be interested where these are indeed a breeze to apply and remove.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

Reflectology said:


> Hi guys thanks for the interest, the batch currently available at high definition is a stronger than needed batch, it does require a little spritz of water to level but remember this was an accidental blend that got into the system, whilst it can be a little off putting to use water to level it really doesn't add much to the timescale of application, however there are new batches available should anyone be interested where these are indeed a breeze to apply and remove.


So would the best method with the stronger batch be apply the product to the paint then spritz with water and buff. Or, apply, buff, spritz and buff again?


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

Reflectology said:


> Hi guys thanks for the interest, the batch currently available at high definition is a stronger than needed batch, it does require a little spritz of water to level but remember this was an accidental blend that got into the system, whilst it can be a little off putting to use water to level it really doesn't add much to the timescale of application, however there are new batches available should anyone be interested where these are indeed a breeze to apply and remove.


Any plans for shipping to USA?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

macmark said:


> I haven't seen any reviews just a few comments from some regulars saying they've had great results from it.
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5763185&highlight=lustrous#post5763185
> 
> ...


To macmark, this has to be right up there as one of the best performing LSPs on the market outside of a high solid coating - looks, slickness, beading, durability, chemical resistance. I've found that despite the Cancoat style beading, it sheets water off better than anything I've seen. It's not sensitive to prep, or (from testing to date) cure time. It gives proper darkening effect on trim, just like Moonlight.

It's absolutely insane, as one if the early adopters I've a yet stronger batch and it can be a little bit unpredictable, at times I pick up Cancoat in it's place, just because it's consistently easy. It is imperative to shake the bottle well and if you've a stronger batch, have water on hand to reactivate high spots or streaks. I didn't know this at the very start and struggled with one car in particular.

As much as the usability improvements of recent batches are tempting, I'm quite happy with the performance of the version with higher active ingredients. This level of performance is what I have been searching for, for months. Though in this case it's likely accidental, IMO, I wish more products would have a 'plus' or 'pro' version where usability is sacrificed for performance.. Too many product manufacturers try to satisfy beginners and there is a real gap in the market for products for experienced enthusiasts or pros.. where a 3 to 5 year ceramic isn't what the customer wants.

Once you get used to it its absolutely fine, alternatively try a more recent batch, if it performs 80% as well it'll still out do similar style lite coatings like Moonlight and Cancoat.

Hats off to Russ and SiRamik for another cracker of a product..

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Reflectology said:


> Hi guys thanks for the interest, the batch currently available at high definition is a stronger than needed batch, it does require a little spritz of water to level but remember this was an accidental blend that got into the system, whilst it can be a little off putting to use water to level it really doesn't add much to the timescale of application, however there are new batches available should anyone be interested where these are indeed a breeze to apply and remove.


Does sound an interesting product - certainly one I'm going to look at when wife's new car arrives.

Not used this type of product previously but from a couple of members on here - as they've commented here and the previous thread, it gets very good remarks.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Morning fellas just to add there are probably only around 15 to 20 bottles of the higher active content in circulation, I get the scepticism of such products and rightly so, however this isn't reduced graphene oxide that you will find in quick detailers or existing sealants that have been "boosted" 

The higher content product is no more or less powerful than the newer batches, it's just the resins that are being expelled as they are reacting adversely to the solvent, this has now been rectified.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Reflectology said:


> The higher content product is no more or less powerful than the newer batches, it's just the resins that are being expelled as they are reacting adversely to the solvent, this has now been rectified.


Thanks for confirming Russ :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

macmark said:


> So would the best method with the stronger batch be apply the product to the paint then spritz with water and buff. Or, apply, buff, spritz and buff again?


I spoke with Russ yesterday ref application. Not uncommon on older products I have used over the years.

Wipe on wipe off, spritz with water if you need it and then buff.

Application wise a short pile microfibre cloth, spray onto that and apply that way, you can apply direct to panel but with the stronger batch that seems to create the high spots.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Just like to add that if anyone does want more information or indeed to pick some of the newer batch up then fire over a PM on the SiRamik Glasscoat Facebook page, it will always be answered, that I can guarantee.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Do you send this product to Estonia -reasonable price. Last time I check. Then it is higher price than products himself.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Just washed the car and here's a few pictures of lustrous on my boot lid after 3 months, one thing I've just noticed compared to other panels not a water spot on boot lid that always used to suffer from


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Does beading left behind “tail spots” or water beading-sheeting purely (like picture) after 3 monts side and flatpanels.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

galamaa said:


> Does beading left behind "tail spots" or water beading-sheeting purely (like picture) after 3 monts side and flatpanels.


That's the boot lid on my car and probably the flattest panel on the car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Just washed the car and here's a few pictures of lustrous on my boot lid after 3 months, one thing I've just noticed compared to other panels not a water spot on boot lid that always used to suffer from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sharrkey, wow :thumb:

3mths & still super tight beads 

How do the looks compare to PA?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Rappy said:


> Sharrkey, wow :thumb:
> 
> 3mths & still super tight beads
> 
> How do the looks compare to PA?


Most of the PA products that I've used had high Titanium content so very reflective initially, whilst lustrous doesn't for me have that "PA Look"it's still non the less impressive. 
But I'll take performance, chemical resistance and it's own "looks" Over Pa any day. 
If looking that Wow factor I'll final wash in Cosmic shampoo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Most of the PA products that I've used had high Titanium content so very reflective initially, whilst lustrous doesn't for me have that "PA Look"it's still non the less impressive.
> But I'll take performance, chemical resistance and it's own "looks" Over Pa any day.
> If looking that Wow factor I'll final wash in Cosmic shampoo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


So in your opinion PA will give more of the wow, which is what I thought.

Agreed all products add there own look High Gloss looks stunning on most colours & on white certainly adds that bit extra.

Just be careful using gloss enhancing shampoos. After chatting to Russ again today, he mentioned thst they can clog the graphene. Pure shampoos are best, with mild alkali to keep the graphene at it's best.

What shampoos & snow foams are you using?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

I think I will treat it like a ceramic & use the 3 PH wash.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Rappy said:


> So in your opinion PA will give more of the wow, which is what I thought.
> 
> Agreed all products add there own look High Gloss looks stunning on most colours & on white certainly adds that bit extra.
> 
> ...


Foamed using KKD blizzard & blizzard force, washed with mystic bubble/ purifica and hit a few times with korrosol or sidero

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> Most of the PA products that I've used had high Titanium content so very reflective initially, whilst lustrous doesn't for me have that "PA Look"it's still non the less impressive.
> But I'll take performance, chemical resistance and it's own "looks" Over Pa any day.
> If looking that Wow factor I'll final wash in Cosmic shampoo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What do you think about topping with Cosmic spritz or High Gloss to get that PA look?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Coatings said:


> What do you think about topping with Cosmic spritz or High Gloss to get that PA look?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly don't feel the need to and has its own impressive looks plus I've moved away from topping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Coatings said:


> What do you think about topping with Cosmic spritz or High Gloss to get that PA look?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're just grabby dust magnets.. Not worth it for a one percent boost in shine that lasts a day and immediately stripped by pre washes. I'm not even convinced there is a visible difference anymore, hence why Cosmic is now the last bottle I reach for.

As easy as they are to apply, the finish feels worse, self cleaning and water spot resistance is comparably terrible.. products like PA do not last long enough to justify doing a full decon to apply. Applying them without doing a decon is just counter productive.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

sharrkey said:


> If looking that Wow factor I'll final wash in Cosmic shampoo


Do you have any thoughts on what the Glasscoat Shampoo smells like?

Ever since i started using it I find the scent pleasingly reminiscent of 'something' non-detailing related but just can't quite place it


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

budgetplan1 said:


> Do you have any thoughts on what the Glasscoat Shampoo smells like?
> 
> Ever since i started using it I find the scent pleasingly reminiscent of 'something' non-detailing related but just can't quite place it


Reminds me of a cough medicine can't place what one thou lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> They're just grabby dust magnets.. Not worth it for a one percent boost in shine that lasts a day and immediately stripped by pre washes. I'm not even convinced there is a visible difference anymore, hence why Cosmic is now the last bottle I reach for.
> 
> As easy as they are to apply, the finish feels worse, self cleaning and water spot resistance is comparably terrible.. products like PA do not last long enough to justify doing a full decon to apply. Applying them without doing a decon is just counter productive.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Most of toppers ruin better product, which is under topper. Coating is coating-if it's fail, then reapply. Topping is ruin your coating performance most of times. Just wash your ceramic some mild alkaline shampoo and thats it.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening guys, using a topper on a coating is doing nothing other than replace it with its own characteristics, in essence you will be basing any findings on such coatings false as you will be monitoring and reviewing characteristics of the topper.

It's like putting an inferior Qd over an expensive wax.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I understand the negative impact an inferior qd or topper could have on the base coating. Is there anything you would recommend as a drying aid or water spot remover that would not detract from the base coating.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

We actually do a drying aid that is perfect for the job.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess it is a bit obvious, but is that the SC Drying Rinse Aid. Is that simply sprayed on a wet panel to aid drying.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

It is yes, 250ml of the concentrate will make 25lts of ready to use as well so really cost effective.


----------



## Sparkycasual (Feb 4, 2006)

Just ordered some of the drying aid as it is currently on offer. I ordered the Lustrous Plus before Christmas based on the reviews on here, so I may as well try and maintain it correctly.
Thanks for the help.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Does the drying aid impact water behaviour Russ? How temporary are we talking? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## budgetplan1 (Aug 10, 2016)

sharrkey said:


> Reminds me of a cough medicine can't place what one thou lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


:lol:That's exactly where we've been stuck with it...kinda pleasantly medicinal but tough to nail down!

Weird :thumb:


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Does the drying aid impact water behaviour Russ? How temporary are we talking?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk





atbalfour said:


> Does the drying aid impact water behaviour Russ? How temporary are we talking?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Would like to know this also Russ @reflectology

Just decon'd my bonnet and applied Lustrous over Carpro Cquartz 3.0 this morning, for me more product on applicator gave less high spots and streaks but done a final wipe with water and Mf. Was keen to get this on more panels myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

The drying aid won't affect the water behaviour at all, will probably last a heavy downpour or next wash, I will say though you'll probably realise very early on that you use the drying aid over products that have a tendency to water spot, as the lustrous range leave bonded sheet and not particles it will very rarely spot.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Some very fine Beading from applying lustrous on bonnet this morning





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Dammit I need to get this now!


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Is it ok to apply in colder weather? Cure times?
Cheers 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

14* outside and I've just applied a 2nd Coat so should comfortably do me to spring lol Have to say the 2nd coat goes on a lot easier



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

Is it possible to make sheeting video rear trunk, where it is already sits 3 months. This give us better feedback, does is it really good?! It gives more than 1000 words.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

galamaa said:


> Is it possible to make sheeting video rear trunk, where it is already sits 3 months. This give us better feedback, does is it really good?! It gives more than 1000 words.


I've loads of videos but no way to upload on here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

galamaa said:


> Is it possible to make sheeting video rear trunk, where it is already sits 3 months. This give us better feedback, does is it really good?! It gives more than 1000 words.


This is 5 months, no topping, no decon as yet.

Car does 200-250 miles a week.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/JYxEfRSL9vh4mCos8

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

If you don’t want to add public, then private also good


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> This is 5 months, no topping, no decon as yet.
> 
> Car does 200-250 miles a week.
> 
> ...


It looks very good. What prewash -shampoo? Any toppers there or pure? 
Where did you live-do you use there some string prewashes-like asphalt remover or prewash, where ph is 11-13 or 2-3? I just want some justice, why it is better than cancoat.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Let's see if this works 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

That's impressive, sharrkey...that's crazy hydrophobic.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

AndyQash said:


> That's impressive, sharrkey...that's crazy hydrophobic.


I 2nd that :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> 14* outside and I've just applied a 2nd Coat so should comfortably do me to spring lol Have to say the 2nd coat goes on a lot easier
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's good to hear :thumb:

Looking great Sharrkey.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Ok I've just taken these of my boot lid











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

galamaa said:


> It looks very good. What prewash -shampoo? Any toppers there or pure?
> 
> Where did you live-do you use there some string prewashes-like asphalt remover or prewash, where ph is 11-13 or 2-3? I just want some justice, why it is better than cancoat.


As posted above, no toppers.

I've done a comparison post against Cancoat either on this thread or another. Have a search..

I use alkaline snow foams, BH touchless, Autoglanz Spritzer, GT One Snow Foam. This product is really chemical resistant but can't say how it would do with your specific chemicals /situation.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

AndyQash said:


> That's impressive, sharrkey...that's crazy hydrophobic.


I've still not polished the front bumper, so that was lustrous applied to just decon'd paint, there'll be no stopping me now posting videos lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> This is 5 months, no topping, no decon as yet.
> 
> Car does 200-250 miles a week.
> 
> ...


Very impressive. Getting bored of can coat now so might give this a go 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Very impressive. Getting bored of can coat now so might give this a go
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Why you getting bored with it mate ??


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Afternoon guys and happy New year to you all, I've just uploaded a video on the SiRamik Glasscoat Facebook page of the water behaviour and info of the products, in also about to upload an update on a 10 month application. Head on over and have a look.


----------



## galamaa (Aug 3, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> Ok I've just taken these of my boot lid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After 3 months-looking good boot. Cant see waterspots. water sheets well-not drag from waterspots or contaminants. Beading to me is not the case, but there must be enough to dry my cars with leafblower. 95% I dry my cars with open hose. I want avoid drying towels.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I might of missed this, is there a cure time?

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Kenan said:


> I might of missed this, is there a cure time?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


I asked Russ, and he said a couple of hrs & your good to go :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Rappy said:


> I asked Russ, and he said a couple of hrs & your good to go :thumb:


So there really isn't any drawbacks other than the price, which is about right for what it offers. I really don't need another LSP, but . .

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Andyblue said:


> Why you getting bored with it mate ??


Nothing to do with the product, its brilliant. I just like to chop n change n try new products, thats all.cant believe i have left cancoat on for 2/3 month. Normally change my LSP every few weeks 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've recently got some of this, and been itching to try it out. Cold weather has meant nothings being washed until its needed. We recently got the Golf back from lending it to my sister and as her own cars, it came back a right old state. Did interior and wheels one afternoon and gave it a good wash today. It sits around and the protection on it is by the looks pretty average now, hit the bonnet with Surfex before snowfoaming and rinsing, also using a spare wash mitt gave the bonnet a wash with some GT Zero Decon. Rest of car got washed with regular shampoo and after drying the bonnet the remainder got a BSD/V07 mix for drying.

With the lustrous how big section would you expect to cover before buffing? I divided the bonnet into 6 parts. It was cold at around 4 degrees but also quite windy, It has the note saying its the stronger batch so had a bottle of water on hand. Some parts I felt like I needed it others It seemed to buff ok with no high spots. Some areas I found using the applicator with no extra product and buffing instantly removed them as easy or not easier than the spritz of water. Would be good to hear what sort of size area others apply as very little in the way of Videos showing application online


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Christian6984 said:


> I've recently got some of this, and been itching to try it out. Cold weather has meant nothings being washed until its needed. We recently got the Golf back from lending it to my sister and as her own cars, it came back a right old state. Did interior and wheels one afternoon and gave it a good wash today. It sits around and the protection on it is by the looks pretty average now, hit the bonnet with Surfex before snowfoaming and rinsing, also using a spare wash mitt gave the bonnet a wash with some GT Zero Decon. Rest of car got washed with regular shampoo and after drying the bonnet the remainder got a BSD/V07 mix for drying.
> 
> With the lustrous how big section would you expect to cover before buffing? I divided the bonnet into 6 parts. It was cold at around 4 degrees but also quite windy, It has the note saying its the stronger batch so had a bottle of water on hand. Some parts I felt like I needed it others It seemed to buff ok with no high spots. Some areas I found using the applicator with no extra product and buffing instantly removed them as easy or not easier than the spritz of water. Would be good to hear what sort of size area others apply as very little in the way of Videos showing application online


I get much better results with a well primed applicator, with a further liberal dosing. That allows me to do roughly a quarter of that bonnet at a time without water. Half if I was using water as a safety net.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Think I have an application video of this, I'll post it on the SiRamik Glasscoat Facebook page later today, however once the stronger batch is done with application is a simple spray wipe buff.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Really wanted to try the lower strength stuff so got a bottle last week and applied to my bonnet, Wow such an easier application experience, spray wipe & buff Done 
Finally got a chance to wash the car after application and not disappointed with beading/ sheeting & not a Ws in sight. 
Really can't wait to get this on full car once weather improves



















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> Really wanted to try the lower strength stuff so got a bottle last week and applied to my bonnet, Wow such an easier application experience, spray wipe & buff Done
> Finally got a chance to wash the car after application and not disappointed with beading/ sheeting & not a Ws in sight.
> Really can't wait to get this on full car once weather improves
> 
> ...


Looks great. Did you apply it to bare prepped paint pal?
Still considering getting some

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Looks great. Did you apply it to bare prepped paint pal?
> Still considering getting some
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


That's ontop of Carpro Cquartz 3.0, decon with sidero/ gt decon shampoo and wiped with Carpro eraser before applying. 
For ease of application I'd highly recommend the off the self strength personally 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> For ease of application I'd highly recommend the off the self strength personally
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I found it OK to apply, just a few visible high spots on a black car. A couple of spritz of water & leveled perfectly :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Sil (Jul 4, 2013)

Out of interest can this be layered to increase longevity given it forms sheets of graphene?

I've been using crystal sealant but I'm nearly out and wowos has gone bust. Plus it waterspots horribly.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Sil said:


> Out of interest can this be layered to increase longevity given it forms sheets of graphene?
> 
> I've been using crystal sealant but I'm nearly out and wowos has gone bust. Plus it waterspots horribly.


I've done 2 layers back to back after 1hr of lustrous but more so to ensure I'd not missed anything 1st time around. 
One thing that I've noticed with lustrous over all the Lsp's I've used is it's great WS resistance. 
Shame to hear Wowos have gone bust!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

sharrkey said:


> One thing that I've noticed with lustrous over all the Lsp's I've used is it's great WS resistance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Seeing that too, on my daughters Black X-Trail :thumb:


----------



## Sil (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks, that's good to know, I'm assuming in that case it can be topped up without a full decon if the underlying paint is still in good order. Eg apply beginning of summer following full polish. Routine washes until autumn. Top up before winter following a more aggressive wash. Repeat each year.

On a side note I think wowos have been taken over by another company but as I never got my last order I'm not keen to try!


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

If applying a top up say a few months later I’d still use a Decon shampoo like Gt decon and iron remover as a min before applying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sil (Jul 4, 2013)

sharrkey said:


> If applying a top up say a few months later I'd still use a Decon shampoo like Gt decon and iron remover as a min before applying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks sharrkey, yes that was my plan. Just wanted to know it would take top ups ok! Thanks for all the help. Excited to try this now.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Couldn't agree more, this product is a case in point example of the benefits of Graphene vs. components of more traditional LSPs.

- Beading off the charts
- Considerably more water spot resistance 
- The ability to be slick whilst also having great chemical resistance and durability

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input and feedback guys, if anyone wants to know more about it then just fire over a message on the SiRamik Glasscoat Facebook page.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> I've done 2 layers back to back after 1hr of lustrous but more so to ensure I'd not missed anything 1st time around.
> One thing that I've noticed with lustrous over all the Lsp's I've used is it's great WS resistance.
> Shame to hear Wowos have gone bust!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I noticed after some dirty rain few weeks back, the Grey Seat with Siramik looked clear, The Fiesta, black and recently topped with BSD as a drying aid had dusty spots all over once it dried, both were washed around a day apart from memory.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Some magical stuff this


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

My bottle of 'extra strength' Lustrous is waiting for me to come and collect it from the UK in a couple of weeks! Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

Reflectology said:


> Think I have an application video of this, I'll post it on the SiRamik Glasscoat Facebook page later today, however once the stronger batch is done with application is a simple spray wipe buff.


I have read through this thread & am still unsure if it is better to apply to basic untreated paint or on top of existing lsp ? Could you advise please ?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

dogfox said:


> I have read through this thread & am still unsure if it is better to apply to basic untreated paint or on top of existing lsp ? Could you advise please ?


Either. It has worked equally well for me on top of a high solids ceramic coating as it has on bare, decontaminated paint whether that be polished or unpolished.

You wouldn't be extracting the full potential durability if however you applied it over a less durable form of protection, a QD, wax etc.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Either. It has worked equally well for me on top of a high solids ceramic coating as it has on bare, decontaminated paint whether that be polished or unpolished.
> 
> You wouldn't be extracting the full potential durability if however you applied it over a less durable form of protection, a QD, wax etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

Jumped on the bandwagon and ordered a bottle to try &#55358;&#56611; anybody useing it on top of a ceramic coating?


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

TheRonin said:


> Jumped on the bandwagon and ordered a bottle to try anybody useing it on top of a ceramic coating?


I've mine ontop of Carpro Cquartz 3.0 and also on bare paint

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## XelaD (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi guys,
I usually don't post here on forums that much but I always read you guys.
Well, this SiRamik Lustrous Graphene Spray is surely interesting me so much. It seems the right LSP for me, moreover because I don't want a full real ceramic coating on a daily that still needs to be well mainteined. 

Since it costs so much to get it in Italy (basically shipping charge is almost the price of the product itself), do you guys think it's worth it all?
And after all these winter months too, do you still think it's so better than Moonlight and CanCoat (which basically are my two fav ones, along with Sonax Polymer Netshield), in terms of water behaviour, chemical resistence, self cleaning and durability?

Lastly, is the application (of new batches as well) any grippy or grabby while spreading the product and buffing it off? And how many ml did you guys consume for a medium-size car with a single layer?

Thank you!

Cheers


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Having used all 3 extensively Lustrous is unquestionably the best performing. Is it worth double the cost of the new Evo version of Cancoat when factoring in your postage? Only you can decide! 

The beading is extremely similar (Cancoat marginally wins it) but once applied it's the slickest of the 3, the one attribute that Cancoat lacks. 

The durability/salt resistance/chemical resistance of the higher strength version I have has been consistently better than Moonlight and the previous version of Cancoat (not had a chance to use the new Evo version of Cancoat yet). I have the product running on multiple cars, I maintain them with an Alkaline citrus or sugar based snow foam then wash with a pH neutral shampoo and despite varying maintenance wash frequency and mileage they're all performing at at least 85%+ of their original level of performance (longest being on for 9 and a half months) with no toppers. One of these applications was on unpolished paint and it's bonded extremely well. 

The self cleaning is better as well, it's no miracle cure to stop a car getting dirty but I've noticed a small difference in the amount of dust it seems to attract, but mainly that they have not had any noticeable water spotting in the months they've been on multiple cars. I don't have hard water, but in the past with Moonlight and Cancoat on the same cars, same broad mileage and conditions I'd have seen more noticeable build up in that period. 

I've got roughly 10 coats out of my bottle, but I tend to apply more liberally and have been experimenting a bit too. If I settled into a groove with it I'm sure I could get 15 or so, like I get with both Cancoat and Moonlight.

Just to note that all of my findings are based on the higher strength version, with which the application is very unpredictable. I've had it go on like butter and I've also had to fight it (using water to help level it - which works but it just adds time and hassle). Others have reported that the 'correct strength' version that is now available is a doddle to apply, with similar initial performance, if that isn't at the expense of durability it'll be in my opinion a 'perfect' LSP for my needs. 

I always thought SC Mist was a gem and Lustrous takes it up a couple of notches. 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> Just to note that all of my findings are based on the higher strength version, with which the application is very unpredictable. I've had it go on like butter and I've also had to fight it (using water to help level it - which works but it just adds time and hassle). Others have reported that the 'correct strength' version that is now available is a doddle to apply, with similar initial performance, if that isn't at the expense of durability it'll be in my opinion a 'perfect' LSP for my needs.
> 
> I always thought SC Mist was a gem and Lustrous takes it up a couple of notches.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Adam hits the nail on the head and couldn't have put it better myself. 
I've used both the high strength and currently using the off the shelf (normal strength lustrous) and it's a dream to use, wipe on buff off with no worries of high spots or sometimes the difficulty I found removing the higher strength lustrous.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## XelaD (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks guys, so many great new info here!



atbalfour said:


> Having used all 3 extensively Lustrous is unquestionably the best performing. Is it worth double the cost of the new Evo version of Cancoat when factoring in your postage? Only you can decide!
> 
> The beading is extremely similar (Cancoat marginally wins it) but once applied it's the slickest of the 3, the one attribute that Cancoat lacks.
> 
> ...


Wait what?! 9+ months with no topper and it's still at the 85%ish of the its initial performances? That would beat even some real coatings / top-coating.

And yeah, you basically nailed it: with CanCoat and Moonlight I had suffered of some water spots, not even cause hard water washes but dried weird rain, moreover during our summer here.
Knowing that this Siramik helps in this is a major plus for me.

10-15 coats per bottle is ok, it's the same as I got from those too indeed.



sharrkey said:


> Adam hits the nail on the head and couldn't have put it better myself.
> I've used both the high strength and currently using the off the shelf (normal strength lustrous) and it's a dream to use, wipe on buff off with no worries of high spots or sometimes the difficulty I found removing the higher strength lustrous.


Great to know that the new batches are easy to apply and remove. 
But, if I got it right, you guys still don't know for sure if the durability and the performances in the long run are the same of the heavier version, right?

Oh, I forgot to ask previously, I'm assuming this is a solvent based type of product?

Thank you again folks!

Cheers


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

XelaD said:


> Thanks guys, so many great new info here!
> 
> Wait what?! 9+ months with no topper and it's still at the 85%ish of the its initial performances? That would beat even some real coatings / top-coating.
> 
> ...


Yeh a bit early in application to judge on performance but I'll easily take a drop in performance for how easy the Standard version is to apply & remove, if I see a drop off I'll just top it up. 
I'm gonna apply to my alloys in the next few days to see it's performance there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

quick image of the graphene spray applied to my volvo xc60, this was applied on top of variouse products on different pannels as the car is currently acting as my test bed for an incomming new car. really easy to apply and beads really nice, i did a bead test but unfortunatly didnt take any picture, but it did make drying the car with a bigboi blower really easy.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

XelaD said:


> Thanks guys, so many great new info here!
> 
> Wait what?! 9+ months with no topper and it's still at the 85%ish of the its initial performances? That would beat even some real coatings / top-coating.
> 
> ...


Yes 9 and a half months and counting, and 85% beading performance is conservative based on the higher strength version I've used.

Your environment is likely a little different than ours.. not sure anything would absolutely resist red rain or similar, but I remember @Itstony saying about needing to use a limescale remover quite frequently when maintaining his cars in what I'd imagine is a similar climate.

Having a product like Koch Chemie Fse or Labocosmetica Purifica is a game changer as long as the water spots are removed before they etch through the coating / into the paint.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Having used all 3 extensively Lustrous is unquestionably the best performing. Is it worth double the cost of the new Evo version of Cancoat when factoring in your postage? Only you can decide!
> 
> The beading is extremely similar (Cancoat marginally wins it) but once applied it's the slickest of the 3, the one attribute that Cancoat lacks.
> 
> ...


How long have you had your bottle? Trying to get idea of shelf life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Coatings said:


> How long have you had your bottle? Trying to get idea of shelf life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only from the start of July when the product was released. I've a couple of drops left but when I used it last week as a trim coating its still working fine!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## XelaD (Dec 28, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> Yes 9 and a half months and counting, and 85% beading performance is conservative based on the higher strength version I've used.
> 
> Your environment is likely a little different than ours.. not sure anything would absolutely resist red rain or similar, but I remember @Itstony saying about needing to use a limescale remover quite frequently when maintaining his cars in what I'd imagine is a similar climate.
> 
> Having a product like Koch Chemie Fse or Labocosmetica Purifica is a game changer as long as the water spots are removed before they etch through the coating / into the paint.


Well really, I'm tempted to get it for real.
9+ months is just phenomenal for a spray-type sealant.
I mean, if the new batches that are easier to apply would last even 6 months, I'd be more than happy for sure.

And yes, you're totally right. I use acid shampoos quite often here to unclog and deeply clean the paintwork from static dirt indeed. They really are game changing products for maintaince washes.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Evening guys and thank you all for the feedback, durability wise you don't notice any difference in the correct strength version, if you do it will be negligible. Regarding shipping to Italy would depend on who you use to buy from and their chosen courier but royal mail will be around the £11 mark for an international tracked and signed for. HTH 

Russ


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Reflectology said:


> Evening guys and thank you all for the feedback, durability wise you don't notice any difference in the correct strength version, if you do it will be negligible.
> 
> Russ


That's great news on durability Russ
Gonna polish the gloss black on these puppies tomorrow weather permitting and give them the Lustrous treatment 










Wish my luck  can already feel the sore arms and hands 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## XelaD (Dec 28, 2016)

Reflectology said:


> Evening guys and thank you all for the feedback, durability wise you don't notice any difference in the correct strength version, if you do it will be negligible. Regarding shipping to Italy would depend on who you use to buy from and their chosen courier but royal mail will be around the £11 mark for an international tracked and signed for. HTH
> 
> Russ


Oh that's great! Thanks for letting me know!
May I know how to get in contact with you guys, please?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

XelaD said:


> Oh that's great! Thanks for letting me know!
> May I know how to get in contact with you guys, please?


You can send me a message on our Facebook page SiRamik Glasscoat or via PM on here and I'll see who best fits your ideal to supply it for you

Russ


----------



## XelaD (Dec 28, 2016)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Reflectology said:


> Evening guys and thank you all for the feedback, durability wise you don't notice any difference in the correct strength version, if you do it will be negligible. Regarding shipping to Italy would depend on who you use to buy from and their chosen courier but royal mail will be around the £11 mark for an international tracked and signed for. HTH
> 
> Russ


Hi Russ,

3 cars in & so far so good :thumb::

I'm applying via an applicator & following up with a damp microfibre spritzed with DI water & final dry towel to buff.

This product is my go to to lite ceramic product.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Rappy said:


> Hi Russ,
> 
> 3 cars in & so far so good :thumb::
> 
> ...


Nice idea with the applicator and may give it a go one day, would give a more even application I assume. Thanks for the feedback and comments mate really appreciate it. Don't forget though we do have a full blown graphene coating.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Reflectology said:


> Nice idea with the applicator and may give it a go one day, would give a more even application I assume. Thanks for the feedback and comments mate really appreciate it. Don't forget though we do have a full blown graphene coating.


Yes you are correct with the applicator. And with the barrier, you use far less product.

Have been using the Pearl Puck applicator which is made by The Rag Company & Autofiber & is fantastic!

I know you do a fully blown graphene coating  .Another thread & post to follow later this year.


----------



## S3rv3d (Mar 5, 2009)

Would you recommend this over Cancoat Evo/CQ lite? I was going to try MOHs Evo but I decided against it with outdoor application. 

So was going to go with either, when I get round to polishing the car. Kind of dreading the thought of waiting for the perfect day/week to Polish and apply going by the weather so far this year. I don’t want to be waiting till august for some decent weather.

I do about 400 miles week, I suppose I’m really looking for lasting initial beading performance not dropping off or not much and self cleaning. Durability 6 months is fine I don’t mind reapplying before winter again, not relying on days of no rain for curing. Which applying Can Coat October/November would be required.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Reflectology said:


> Nice idea with the applicator and may give it a go one day, would give a more even application I assume. Thanks for the feedback and comments mate really appreciate it. Don't forget though we do have a full blown graphene coating.


Applicator is the way to go - I buy 8 rectangular ones for about 6 quid on ebay ! I use either side once then reuse as a tyre dressing applicator on less loved cars 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Got some Lustrous on the wife's Tt today, paint on Audi is a lot flatter and less orange peel than the BM










































Wee M video also






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## S3rv3d (Mar 5, 2009)

Rappy said:


> Yes you are correct with the applicator. And with the barrier, you use far less product.
> 
> Have been using the Pearl Puck applicator which is made by The Rag Company & Autofiber & is fantastic!
> 
> I know you do a fully blown graphene coating  .Another thread & post to follow later this year.


How do these applicators stand up to the washing machine? Always hated these foam stitched MF applicators as they end up in a twisted out of shape mess after the washing machine?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Applicator is the way to go - I buy 8 rectangular ones for about 6 quid on ebay ! I use either side once then reuse as a tyre dressing applicator on less loved cars
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


With applicator you would get a slightly thicker coating amount and potentially a little longer durability, I'll get some in and give it a go and maybe pop one in the packs if it does indeed increase useabilty ease, if that's possible🤣


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

It's out of stock in both In2detailing and HDD websites.
Couldn't find it anywhere else to try.


----------



## Sil (Jul 4, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has compared this a zg365. They both claim about 1yrs durability.


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Is ok to use Autofoam with this sealant? Or shall I look for something not as strong?(Koch Chemie GSF, WP below eight)


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Mugen said:


> Is ok to use Autofoam with this sealant? Or shall I look for something not as strong?(Koch Chemie GSF, WP below eight)


I've been intentionally hitting mine lately with Bh auto foam to see if it degrades Lustrous abs so far it's made no difference to performance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

sharrkey said:


> I've been intentionally hitting mine lately with Bh auto foam to see if it degrades Lustrous abs so far it's made no difference to performance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I've also been using AF at between maybe 4-5% and Adams Blue shampoo, Car was decontaminated in January from memory, Originally went with Wowo CS after a light quick polish, but wasn't too impressed, sheeted well but the beading was well.... average for such early days. Gave it a wash with Zero Decon which I know wouldn't do much to degrade it so early on and topped with Lustrous by end of Jan. Beading after a wash and rinsing down is very prolific, last wash was a week or two ago. Its even been hit with Purifica in the last month or so when we had the sand storms. The only thing I notice is the sides bead well even when dirty or dusty, the roof or bonnet can seem to look a little bit worse due to being clogged with dust etc. Did a test other day when it was raining, sprayed the left hand side of spoiler (looking from rear of car) with ONR and wiped clean in the drizzle and the next morning found the beads were a little sharper on that side, was just a sanity check that it was still going well rather than degrading, seemingly the beading is just being buried under the dust like I suppose many other products do. Sure seems like a persistent product for something so easily applied, looking forward to trying out the less strong formula with little worry about high spots for sure. Oh forgot to say its had no toppers of any form


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Great to see another member having success with Lustrous, can’t sing it’s praises highly enough and makes a change from the usual few that harp on about it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Basically light ceramic coating in a spray bottle.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm onto using the new less strong batch, applied an absolute breeze to my alloys. FAR easier than previous mix with no immediate difference in terms of performance. Will continue to monitor that. 

It's about as chemical resistant an LSP as I've seen, has been on my wife's alloys since 11 October, hit with an array of strong cleaners (as I have been experimenting to find a contactless pre-wash) and it is performing like day 1. Laughs at anything thrown at it.

On paintwork it's still going strong at 11 months on a couple of cars I infrequently maintain but do not top, could easily see this lasting 18 months which is crazy given the easy spray and wipe application. This is comfortably more durable and far slicker than Cancoat. 

In my experience you always get better performance with any lite ceramic by applying it thick like a ceramic, via a microfibre applicator. The beading I get from Lustrous would be a little more pronounced than those images above even, almost a match for Cancoat but a step up from Moonlight. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

atbalfour said:


> The beading I get from Lustrous would be a little more pronounced than those images above even


Show me!🧐


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

@sharrkey is the master of the high contact angle shot! I will dig out a few videos later, could be down to the water flow as well. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

atbalfour said:


> @sharrkey is the master of the high contact angle shot! I will dig out a few videos later, could be down to the water flow as well.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Here’s one for quickness, will have a check later for more 

 https://vimeo.com/674858493


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I have had lustrous on a week or so... still haven't topped it with anything 😄 i found it easy enough to apply to prepped clean paint,needs to be applied thin though. this is the beading after the first wash and rinse


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I’ve just foamed and rinsed my car again with Bh Auto foam, and I’ve now forgotten how many times it’s been hit with Bh Af with no degrading in performance! 
This stuff is just insane as a LSp


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

pt1 said:


> I have had lustrous on a week or so... still haven't topped it with anything 😄 i found it easy enough to apply to prepped clean paint,needs to be applied thin though. this is the beading after the first wash and rinse


Looks good.

You'd normally have topped it at least 2 times by now ha! I really don't enjoy the process of applying LSPs, feel like I am causing damage in the process especially on sensitive surfaces and I'm totally paranoid about high-spots. That's why something like this works well for me.

Interesting that you said to apply it thin - did you have any issues when applying thick? I really chucked the new batch on and had no issues at all.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> Looks good.
> 
> You'd normally have topped it at least 2 times by now ha! I really don't enjoy the process of applying LSPs, feel like I am causing damage in the process especially on sensitive surfaces and I'm totally paranoid about high-spots. That's why something like this works well for me.
> 
> Interesting that you said to apply it thin - did you have any issues when applying thick? I really chucked the new batch on and had no issues at all.


I had a play around/experimented with it and definitely had some visible 'high spots' when i applied to much,still buffed off ok, kept it nice and thin and all was fine


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

pt1 said:


> I had a play around/experimented with it and definitely had some visible 'high spots' when i applied to much,still buffed off ok, kept it nice and thin and all was fine


You should really hold off topping lustrous with anything and enjoy it, I personally think the beading needs a full week to fully cure and improves during that time. 
Lustrous has converted from being a self confessed topping whore lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> You should really hold off topping lustrous with anything and enjoy it, I personally think the beading needs a full week to fully cure and improves during that time.
> Lustrous has converted from being a self confessed topping whore lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Ill try.... Promise ☺


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Pretty disappointing beading this afternoon,it was top notch after the rinse following a wash. Must be clogged up with dust over the car


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

pt1 said:


> Pretty disappointing beading this afternoon,it was top notch after the rinse following a wash. Must be clogged up with dust over the car
> View attachment 79762


Yeh it can be like that with build up of dust and pollen, quick snow foam and rinse should bring it back to life


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

this looks like a miracle product, might have to give it a go


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Strange things happening on the forum....I posted a message on this thread a few days ago and it seems to have disappeared!

I'll try again.

Can anybody tell me whether this product can be used over a glaze or does it have to be bare paint?

Thanks


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

sam1970 said:


> Can anybody tell me whether this product can be used over a glaze or does it have to be bare paint?
> 
> Thanks


Bare paint, preferably decontaminated and panel wiped before application.

Alan W


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Alan W said:


> Bare paint, preferably decontaminated and panel wiped before application.
> 
> Alan W



Thanks.
That's a shame. I would have decontaminated anyway but am addicted to glaze! 
Does Lustrous actually add gloss/reflectivity or is it just about water/dirt repulsion?

Cheers


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

A foam and wash brought it back to life, it was covered in a thick dust








Back to normal now


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

Does the manufacturer of this product have a website? I can't seem to find one and I wanted more information on it than is available on reseller's websites


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

sam1970 said:


> Does the manufacturer of this product have a website? I can't seem to find one and I wanted more information on it than is available on reseller's websites








Siramik Glasscoat – Advanced Protection Technology Registration







proglasscoat.com


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

minimadmotorman said:


> Siramik Glasscoat – Advanced Protection Technology Registration
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I might be mistaken as I'm viewing on my phone but there is no mention on the website of diy products like lustrous, only seems to mention the professional products.


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

sam1970 said:


> Thanks. I might be mistaken as I'm viewing on my phone but there is no mention on the website of diy products like lustrous, only seems to mention the professional products.


I think @Reflectology who has commented earlier in this thread is the guy that actually makes the stuff and I seem to remember that they don't have a consumer website but sell through High Definition Detail SiRamik they also have a Facebook page.


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

macmark said:


> I think @Reflectology who has commented earlier in this thread is the guy that actually makes the stuff and I seem to remember that they don't have a consumer website but sell through High Definition Detail SiRamik they also have a Facebook page.



Thanks.
I'm not on FB so will give high def detailing a call tomorrow.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

As @macmark has mentioned drop them a message on Facebook..or message him on WhatsApp using the number at the top of the Reflectology website.

Russ is so helpful and always quick to reply - know a lot of people who don't log on as often have lost access with the recent forum changes.

They make some seriously advanced products, plenty for the top-end accredited detailers along with us enthusiasts.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

Is anyone using a QD topper over this and would there be amy benefit?
I was thinking of trying Sonax Ceramic detailer but not sure if there’s a need to!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Glen B said:


> Is anyone using a QD topper over this and would there be amy benefit?
> I was thinking of trying Sonax Ceramic detailer but not sure if there’s a need to!


For curiosity's sake I have tried a couple of my favourite QDs on it, Koch Chemie FSE and CarPro Ech20 - they each give a nice candy look to the paint, look great for a day but the process of topping and/or the film they leave behind (I don't know which) actually makes the surface that more prone to dust and water spots.

With this in mind, if you're doing it because you want to increase the *overall *performance of Lustrous, you're heading down a dead end. Generally short term LSPs are pretty one dimensional products that major on one or two things - Beadmaker for slickness, Gyeon QD for sheer gloss, BSD/Ceramic Detailer for water behaviour.. each of these has an achilles heel that quite simply Lustrous does not have. If you are like me and do not like compromise, my advice would be to avoid topping and re-apply Lustrous every 6 months but only after a decon (or polish). It lasts as well on unpolished but clean paint.

If you're doing it for the satisfaction or enjoyment factor, or want to extract that subjective cherry on top then why not. The stake are low as you get 10+ applications out of a bottle and it's extremely easy to reapply.


----------



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

Need to get some of this to the states.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for the comments and feedback, if anyone needs any further info please get in touch through the SiRamik Glasscoat Facebook page either by PM or through WhatsApp with the number provided on the page. Don't really frequent much in here but replies are pretty much instant through there.

Russ


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

The Guz said:


> Need to get some of this to the states.


Send me a message through the Facebook page buddy and we'll try and get it sorted for you.

Russ


----------



## Brocky120 (Apr 1, 2016)

Just purchased some via HDD. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> For curiosity's sake I have tried a couple of my favourite QDs on it, Koch Chemie FSE and CarPro Ech20 - they each give a nice candy look to the paint, look great for a day but the process of topping and/or the film they leave behind (I don't know which) actually makes the surface that more prone to dust and water spots.
> 
> With this in mind, if you're doing it because you want to increase the *overall *performance of Lustrous, you're heading down a dead end. Generally short term LSPs are pretty one dimensional products that major on one or two things - Beadmaker for slickness, Gyeon QD for sheer gloss, BSD/Ceramic Detailer for water behaviour.. each of these has an achilles heel that quite simply Lustrous does not have. If you are like me and do not like compromise, my advice would be to avoid topping and re-apply Lustrous every 6 months but only after a decon (or polish). It lasts as well on unpolished but clean paint.
> 
> If you're doing it for the satisfaction or enjoyment factor, or want to extract that subjective cherry on top then why not. The stake are low as you get 10+ applications out of a bottle and it's extremely easy to reapply.


I was initially thinking to maintain the Lustrous but as you’ve rightly said does it even need it!
Then I was thinking would it bring anything to the party, probably not!
Thanks for that your answer Anyway


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Got some water spots today. I've used diluted with deionised water 3:1 Praefulgeo as a drying aid. Also felt like Praefulgeo leaves some smearing even in diluted version.
Will try KC FSE to remove spots, proper wash, panel wipe and reapplying. This time will try just pure water as a drying aid, but feel that visually gloss is more "flat" than make colour pop like for example pa rapidwaxx Ive used before. Probably nature of a product.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Any idea how you got the water spots?

Leave the product untopped and you'll see some benefit - nothing will resist a rogue sprinkler or washing in the sun but this is one of the least susceptible to water spots that I've tried. 

Did you get the water spotting after previous use of the drying aid? I regularly got horrible water spotting from using NV boost as a topper to SiC.. totally bizarre. 

Rapidwaxx definitely has a distinctive look but has other limitations sadly! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

I’m guessing they appear after jetwashing where water spots dried when I had to move my car(petrol station jetwash) for contact washing. It didn’t happen last time, maybe because of temperature today was higher.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

You will get water spots from a petrol station jet wash, simply because of the airborne contamination there, thing is with lustrous plus in most cases it will just wipe away with water if the car is clean, Praefulgeo wouldn't work as a drying aid, even diluted and will smear and haze, completely different breed of sealant is Praefulgeo.


----------



## Mugen (Sep 10, 2016)

Reflectology said:


> Praefulgeo wouldn't work as a drying aid, even diluted and will smear and haze, completely different breed of sealant is Praefulgeo


Recommendations?


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Not topping the car would be my recommendation. Or if you feel like it's required, using something extremely light like CarPro Ech20 diluted @ 1:25.

Never wash in direct sunlight or when panels are hot, or no matter the process or products use you will get water spotting. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

If you top any sealant you automatically lose its benefits and replace them with what's on top, I would just wipe down with ice cold water and recoat, but then again I've never really been a fan of using one product then topping it with another, Praefulgeo will sit happily over any other coating but wouldn't put it over lustrous Plus, because personally I like the look of LP, if I were to do that though I'd be finishing it with the aforementioned ice cold water to finish with.


----------



## Brocky120 (Apr 1, 2016)

I’m applying it now in shade, seems ok, still working out how best to apply it. I’m doing about 6 or 7 small or half sprays into a MF and doing it on say a 3x3 section at a time, working it in well and buffing off. Roughly 30 seconds till buff off by the time I’ve spread it round. Buffing it off seems to leave a slight residue, would I be best with a damp cloth and then buff off to help?

Done 70% of a 1 Series and barely used any really


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Brocky120 said:


> I’m applying it now in shade, seems ok, still working out how best to apply it. I’m doing about 6 or 7 small or half sprays into a MF and doing it on say a 3x3 section at a time, working it in well and buffing off. Roughly 30 seconds till buff off by the time I’ve spread it round. Buffing it off seems to leave a slight residue, would I be best with a damp cloth and then buff off to help?
> 
> Done 70% of a 1 Series and barely used any really


Russell may advise whether HDD have sent you the latest mix, or an earlier batch. What you are describing to me would sound like the early batch and I found applying a little more product into the applicator and spreading before wiping off with a second towel was the way to go. Any light residue that has already flashed and doesn't wipe off immediately can be re-activated with a spritz of water or wetting via a damp cloth. I found that the earlier batch needed to be shaken regularly and had very little tolerance to be used in the wind, higher temps or in direct sun, where the new batch is a LOT more forgiving.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

So I washed and decontaminated the car on Monday night only for it to start to spot/drizzle. Being thick headed I proceeded to apply the Lustrous anyway and can confirm goes on fine with added water. 

So last night I went to wash the car again to properly apply Lustrous and was amazed by the layer ai had already put down in less than great conditions. The beading when rinsing the snowfoam was great, as was how easy rinsing the snowfoam and then shampoo off. Drying the car was breeze, so then I applied another layer and the results were great considering she hasn't been polished at all since last year. I hope this will last as long as you guys have been seeing, but living by the sea seems to kill LSPs much quicker for me. 

What I was looking for was a can coat replacement without the cure time (no garage) and seems to fit the bill. One question, I assume ai would need to break out the DA to remove if required?

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Difficult to say which batch you have really, unless it came with a note then it would be the better version, shouldn't really smear as the solvent evaporates rapidly leaving a layer of graphene behind, all I can think of is even in the shade the panel temps may bea little high, damp cloth should resolve it though


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Still using & triailling in various applications.

SiRamik on it's own

SiRamik topped with PA

PA topped with SiRamik


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm currently in the process of correcting my car. So far I've done the bonnet and roof, applying Lustrous to both. I'm liking the slight darkening effect it has on the paint and the water beading isn't bad either! I have the stronger version and I'm applying it with a CarPro Quartz foam finger block applicator. 3-4 sprays directy into the foam and the I apply to maybe a secton of 2 square feet. I struggled when I applied it to the bonnet but it was a very hot day and I didn't have enough shade. The roof was better but you really do need to work in small sections and buff almost immediately. Thankfully I'm used to this kind of application as I'm also a WoWo's Crystal Sealant user! Anyway I'm looking forward to seeing how long it holds up given I applied it to corrected and absolutely bare paint!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Rappy said:


> Still using & triailling in various applications.
> 
> SiRamik topped with PA
> 
> PA topped with SiRamik


Just one question ............. why?

When you top Lustrous you will get the hydrophobics, looks and performance of that product, and loose the attributes of Lustrous.

When you apply Lustrous on top of another product, rather than bare and cleansed paint, you will compromise the durability of Lustrous.

Alan W


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Alan W said:


> Just one question ............. why?
> 
> When you top Lustrous you will get the hydrophobics, looks and performance of that product, and loose the attributes of Lustrous.
> 
> ...


Agreed, it's the best LSP for durability, but lacks the PA look for me.

Decided to try it with a mix of the above. 

My logic was to lock in the PA look. PA High Gloss & SiRamik sitting on top.

SiRamik as a base & PA Cosmic on top as it's used this way for ceramics.

And a stand alone which is a fantastic product for durability.

I use to trial a similar thing 15-20yrs ago with sealants & waxes.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

You will only do 2 things if you top another product, that is weaken lustrous plus and potentially strip what's underneath anyway, unless it's a full blown coating that withstands high solvent content.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Reflectology said:


> You will only do 2 things if you top another product, that is weaken lustrous plus and potentially strip what's underneath anyway, unless it's a full blown coating that withstands high solvent content.


Thanks Russ 👍

I guessed as much.

Do you happen to do/ looking into a higher gloss version of SiRamik?

That is my only gripe with the product, as PA still edges it for looks and more suited to a garage queen than a daily driver.


----------



## Brocky120 (Apr 1, 2016)

Reflectology said:


> You will only do 2 things if you top another product, that is weaken lustrous plus and potentially strip what's underneath anyway, unless it's a full blown coating that withstands high solvent content.


I’ve topped my freshly applied (2 weeks) Exo V4 with Lustrous (been paint corrected). Don’t rate Exo that much and had some spare to use, and then found Lustrous


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Rappy said:


> Thanks Russ 👍
> 
> I guessed as much.
> 
> ...


You could try the full blown lustrous coating itself, or the tried, tested and wetter than an otters pocket SC15 underneath Lustrous Plus, every SiRamik product is developed to perform, graphene is a new breed so had to be durability first, which is undeniably outstanding, thing is because it's not rGO (reduced graphene oxide) like 99% of other spray sealants or QD's it doesn't incorporate anything that could affect its durability, even the full blown coatings of certain others contain no true graphene.

This is not to say rGO is a bad thing because it's not, we have currently a trial with it on something that covers two areas in one, in the meantime just enjoy the ease of use and durability of lustrous plus.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Perhaps try different finishing product or learn the art of jewelling the paint, as that's where 99% of the gloss comes from. With PA it's all in the mind, been down that rabbit hole and thankfully found sense again.. I'm sure you "guessed as much"..

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sam1970 (Jan 21, 2017)

I see @Reflectology mentions SC 15 for a really wet, glossy look. That sort of look is what I also like.

Can SC 15 be applied easily and without risk of problems like lustrous plus? I don't have a garage btw.

Thanks


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

A lot have applied SC15 outside without issue, as with everything just be mindful of the weather. The good thing about SC15 is it can be easily repaired within 7 days if you do see any high spots.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Just another post here to say how much I'm liking Lustrous so far! I had to reapply it to my bonnet recently as the first attempt during hot weather left a lot of high spots that I couldn't reduce for love nor money, even with great advice from @Reflectology ! This stuff must be pretty chemical resistant because I threw everything I had at it including FSE, neat 99% IPA, CarPro tar remover and BH Cleanser Fluid... nothing seemed to diminish it! I have a bottle of the 'stronger' version as it happens. On second application I got lovely results working in smaller sections and with a spritz of DI on the final buff.


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

I have been using short haired microfibre cloth to apply Graphene Lustrous. It would be easier on my hands to use an applicater. What do you all use ? MF or foam ?


----------



## S3rv3d (Mar 5, 2009)

dogfox said:


> I have been using short haired microfibre cloth to apply Graphene Lustrous. It would be easier on my hands to use an applicater. What do you all use ? MF or foam ?


These were recommended earlier in the thread I think. Personally I’ve used Pearl weave microfibre towels.









The Rag Company Pearl Puck Applicator - Ice Grey


The Pearl Puck Applicator is an industry first collaboration between The Rag Company & Autofiber. By combining forces, we have created an ergonomic ceramic coating applicator with the best qualities of both brands. The Pearl Puck features TRC's Pearl Microfiber Weave outer construction combined...




www.cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

S3rv3d said:


> These were recommended earlier in the thread I think. Personally I’ve used Pearl weave microfibre towels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I missed that. That seems to be what I am looking for. I will give one a try.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Just a quick update guys.

The stronger batch is flashing far to quickly via an applicator on a warm panel outside.

Had my first issue a few days ago, and will need to machine polish the black roof to remove the high spots.

The sooner I can detail inside again the better 😡.

I just tried via a microfibre towel & far easier to apply & level 👍👍

Sorry, if my recommendation earlier in this thread has caused issues for anyone applying outside.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Applicators are not recommended for application, they load up too quickly and too heavily in a contained area which will leave high spots and application issues. I've had a few guys message me regarding this and I will offer advice anytime, those that have switched to cloth have all noticed the difference in ease of use and finish, heat will always cause a problem as the carrier evaporates due to air temperature leaving the graphene coating behind, hope this helps.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Interesting. Must try the cloth method!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Foam applicators - forget it in the warm! I am pretty sure I have the stronger batch and I'm quite happy to use it with a microfibre applicator and find it just as easy as with a pearl weave. I did find the limits though on my first attempt - too warm, black car. Second attempt was more successful, in cooler conditions. Some levelling fluid - or water as it's known is definitely recommended for the wipe. 
I'm gonna do a side by side test with the Zirconite ZG-365 stuff which make very similar claims.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I used a microfibre pad with the weaker batch and had no issues on a black car in warm shade. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

I’ve tried applying with 3 different types of rag company applicators & MF

Created to many high spots 










Better and more even application but still seemed to hold too much product, creating the odd high spot 









This mF I found the best for me, not too much concentrated product, good level and quick flip mopped up high spots 









Still can’t believe how long Lustrous is still performing on my bonnet and boot lid, it’s simply a Wonder Product with insane chemical resistant and same beading as if I’d just applied. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I've got the stronger batch and also used it on wheels with epic results considering they take a beating from brake dust. I have forgotten at some point to remove the trigger and spray it out into the bottle to clear it out and now the trigger wont even depress so guess need to hunt for a replacement trigger


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

sharrkey said:


> Still can’t believe how long Lustrous is still performing on my bonnet and boot lid, it’s simply a Wonder Product with insane chemical resistant and same beading as if I’d just applied.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Have to agree, ticks all the boxes I want from an LSP without any drawbacks for my personal circumstance. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Absolutely insane product.

IMO the only area it can be improved is a more predictable application though, even with the correct strength batch it's extremely sensitive to temperature, wind and climate. 

It's totally manageable when you're used to it, but some days it's as easy to apply and remove as a typical sealant, other days you're taking maybe 20 minutes more doing a car than you ordinarily would, using a spritz of water here and there (which just feels wrong) and triple checking your work. Even though in my view the new Cancoat EVO is an inferior product, I'll always reach for it on a job where I'm pressed for time. Ps. The original version of Cancoat is easier still. 

I would love to see a further evolution of Lustrous though and I think this may make it appeal to a wider market who would reading this thread thinking it's a bit too fussy for their liking.. it is undoubtedly but absolutely worth it. 

Maybe also, for those who love toppers, a reduced strength (non '+') version to apply over the top giving 3 to 6 months durability as opposed to 12 months plus, with a lot more flexibility of application. That way you'd have the full fledged coating, the lite coating for enhancement jobs and advanced enthusiasts, and then the maintenance product to top either and also cater for the entry level market.  I suppose Russ might say that's where SC Mist comes in 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Will be interested to see when performance drops off.

Has anyone got past 12 months yet?

When I return from holiday, have a deep clean of my daughters black X-Trail. It was applied nearly 8 mths ago.

Thinking a good decon. Citrus APC & Autofoam.

Tempted to just top up the protection on the wheels following a fall out remover.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

atbalfour said:


> Absolutely insane product.
> 
> IMO the only area it can be improved is a more predictable application though, even with the correct strength batch it's extremely sensitive to temperature, wind and climate.
> 
> ...


I was just reading through this and thinking sc mist would be perfect the middle ground/topper.... Then you mentioned it 😄 sc mist is brilliant, so easy to use and has great performance


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

I just bought some SiRamik Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray and was wondering if the application would be better with something like a CarPro suede clothe over a block, same as applying a coating.
Has anyone tried this? Or should I just stick with the MF cloth?
Cheers.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

2Buckets said:


> I just bought some SiRamik Lustrous Plus Graphene Spray and was wondering if the application would be better with something like a CarPro suede clothe over a block, same as applying a coating.
> Has anyone tried this? Or should I just stick with the MF cloth?
> Cheers.


I would suggest mf cloth 👍

I had zero issues indoors & cool temps with an applicator. But outside in 20 plus degrees it left high spots on a black roof that I will need to machine polish to remove.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

olliewills said:


> Just another post here to say how much I'm liking Lustrous so far! I had to reapply it to my bonnet recently as the first attempt during hot weather left a lot of high spots that I couldn't reduce for love nor money, even with great advice from @Reflectology ! This stuff must be pretty chemical resistant because I threw everything I had at it including FSE, neat 99% IPA, CarPro tar remover and BH Cleanser Fluid... nothing seemed to diminish it! I have a bottle of the 'stronger' version as it happens. On second application I got lovely results working in smaller sections and with a spritz of DI on the final buff.


The above post is exactly what I found when applying outdoors 👍


----------



## 2Buckets (Nov 29, 2008)

Cheers Rappy. I just thought that it might level out better with a cloth and block. I will be applying outside. Thankfully it's cooler now.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Rappy said:


> The above post is exactly what I found when applying outdoors 👍


Yep, was a bit of a devil to resolve and ended up needing to be compounded off. To be fair, it was my own fault for trying to apply it when outside air temp was above 30 degrees, plus I probably tried to do too large sections. I suspect that had I been working in much smaller sections I probably would have managed to get a better result. The spritz of DI water for th final buff did seem to make things better though I will say.


----------



## dogfox (Apr 5, 2009)

[QUOTE="Reflectology, post: 5805816, member:m
Applicators are not recommended for application, they load up too quickly and too heavily in a contained area which will leave high spots and application issues. I've had a few guys message me regarding this and I will offer advice anytime, those that have switched to cloth have all noticed the difference in ease of use and finish, heat will always cause a problem as the carrier evaporates due to air temperature leaving the graphene coating behind, hope this helps.
[/QUOTE]
_Thankfully I had not purchased an applicator & so it's back to the cloth !


_


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Morning guys just a quick touch on application, and basically a little more information for you.

Lustrous Plus is simple to apply if you take a step back and think "will that work" and "if not why not" lustrous Plus is basically a thin liquid, spraying onto an applicator or coating cloth and block just isn't going to work, the reason, because it will soak through the surface leaving only active content on the surface that has no travel, the travel is created by the solvent which is the most important aspect of the product, using a short pile MF cloth will leave the cloth and coating homogenous. Application wise temperature will play a part, remember panel temperatures are way above air temperature and I would suggest that an air temperature of 20-23 degrees is its pinnacle point, below that and application should be a breeze, work in small sections and buff immediately.

Now regarding a weaker version, the only way this can be done is to increase the level of solvent thus reducing the amount of active content, now for the professional detailers out there there is always lustrous Coat, which is a full blown coating offering that insane level of chemical resistance and durability.

Hope this helps but if anyone does need any other info fire a message over on the SiRamik Glasscoat Facebook page.

Russ


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey Russ, couple of thoughts on the above. 70 percent of spray products I know of and almost every coating I've tried can be laid on and spread out before buffing cleanly, this is often the preferred approach so that you can ensure that you've a visibly even application. In many cases this method results in the best ultimate durability.

Lustrous has so much performance in the tank beyond anything else in its category, that I think there is yet further scope to make it easier to apply in this way. 

I've recently done a RR disco and used the homogenous microfibre method you suggest and I am honest enough to admit that I did not get wholly consistent results. My technique likely needs refined, but by not laying out a visible film I missed that strong indicator that you've even coverage, and in some cases I got better performance where I started a given section. The learning for me is to half my working section, but then, the application is no quicker than applying UK 3.0 etc. 

In certain climates the solvent would appear to not be giving the enough of a flash time, if you use a coating or microfibre block it results in streaks that require water to reactivate, OR applied and wiped with the same cloth you have an entirely different problem and it's getting consistent application with less product and solvent on the cloth. 

I'm being incredibly fussy I know, but this product is otherwise so close to perfection. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Hey Russ, couple of thoughts on the above. 70 percent of spray products I know of and almost every coating I've tried can be laid on and spread out before buffing cleanly, this is often the preferred approach so that you can ensure that you've a visibly even application. In many cases this method results in the best ultimate durability.
> 
> Lustrous has so much performance in the tank beyond anything else in its category, that I think there is yet further scope to make it easier to apply in this way.
> 
> ...


Useful post Adam, thank you.

As you seem to be using this product more than most, I find your posts on Lustrous both helpful & insightful. Still on my first bottle, & application is my only niggle with this product.

Have a Black RangeRover to correct in a few weeks & still undecided on Cancoat or Lustrous.

Based on your last few posts, Im leaning towards Cancoat. I really do not have the time to revisit cars I work on, as well as juggling my day job.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Reflectology said:


> Morning guys just a quick touch on application, and basically a little more information for you.
> 
> Lustrous Plus is simple to apply if you take a step back and think "will that work" and "if not why not" lustrous Plus is basically a thin liquid, spraying onto an applicator or coating cloth and block just isn't going to work, the reason, because it will soak through the surface leaving only active content on the surface that has no travel, the travel is created by the solvent which is the most important aspect of the product, using a short pile MF cloth will leave the cloth and coating homogenous. Application wise temperature will play a part, remember panel temperatures are way above air temperature and I would suggest that an air temperature of 20-23 degrees is its pinnacle point, below that and application should be a breeze, work in small sections and buff immediately.
> 
> ...


Would love to be able to apply Lustrous coat to my car, but being a driveway warrior my only option is to apply outdoors, and due to cost it too risky incase of failure. 

I topped up my bonnet and boot lid at the weekend, rag company edgeless Mf, loaded mf, wipe on wipe off No problem but did give a final wipe with misted cloth incase I missed something. 

Roof also has lustrous on it and was water spotted a bit, took 2 wipes of kamikaze ws remover and bang was back to 100%, now kamikaze normally for me hits a Lsp hard but didn’t seem to in my case. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> Hey Russ, couple of thoughts on the above. 70 percent of spray products I know of and almost every coating I've tried can be laid on and spread out before buffing cleanly, this is often the preferred approach so that you can ensure that you've a visibly even application. In many cases this method results in the best ultimate durability.
> 
> Lustrous has so much performance in the tank beyond anything else in its category, that I think there is yet further scope to make it easier to apply in this way.
> 
> ...


Long time listener first time caller - I had exactly the same issue as Adam described above on my first go, but it was too hot really also, which made it a me problem too. The application worked, but it wasn’t as consistent as it should have been. I reapplied it on a cooler day, experimenting with various methods and determined that laying out a visible film worked best for me, but it isn’t a quick application. The results however, are spectacular.
I will keep working on it as I’m stubborn.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I think there is a lot of confusion flying around regarding what Lustrous Plus is, it's not a coating, it's a spray sealant with coating like characteristics in the form of chemical resistance etc etc. It is water thin and won't lay an even film like a coating will, that comes in the form of lustrous Graphene Coat itself, please remember guys the temperatures this year have been off the chart and unlike other sealants they may contain lubricants, this doesn't, there is an active ingredient and a solvent carrier, that solvent carrier evaporates leaving only content behind, imagine doing a wipe down with a fast panel wipe, now imagine that in the heat we've had, as I say I've had success and even coverage at around 23 degrees.

Hope this helps.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Cheers Russ. I think some including me may be guilty of comparing it with lite coatings because it performs as well if not better.

Appreciate chemistry and application method differ and I just need to find that sweet spot through further use of the product as I am so used to Cancoat and consumer Ceramics for example, which have a different application. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Reflectology said:


> I think there is a lot of confusion flying around regarding what Lustrous Plus is, it's not a coating, it's a spray sealant with coating like characteristics in the form of chemical resistance etc etc. It is water thin and won't lay an even film like a coating will, that comes in the form of lustrous Graphene Coat itself, please remember guys the temperatures this year have been off the chart and unlike other sealants they may contain lubricants, this doesn't, there is an active ingredient and a solvent carrier, that solvent carrier evaporates leaving only content behind, imagine doing a wipe down with a fast panel wipe, now imagine that in the heat we've had, as I say I've had success and even coverage at around 23 degrees.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yes, I understand that aspect, however, when I have applied as a spray coating, on a black panel, even in cooler conditions (around 20 deg C and in the shade), the product would not apply evenly and when tried, clearly left parts where product had not effectively covered. I have tried several ways - mf towel, mf applicator, suede, foam etc and trying various methods with those. The only way I have found to get that coverage is to apply it more like a coating, quite thickly so it can spread acceptably, then buff off immediately, with the first towel damp. I’m guessing I must have an early batch, even though I held out to try and get a later batch as I didn’t want this fussy application, which is a shame, as the performance has been so incredible.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Used this again today and really pushed the boundaries as I was up against time - no choice but to use in direct sunlight and on warm panels (albeit @ 7pm, so sun was less intense).

Applied and wiped via microfibre cloth, using more product (as @roscopervis mentions I've found this to be a must, enabling a more even spread of the product, buying you greater coverage and time to wipe off). Immediately wipe down with a lightly damp cloth and as it has in the past, seemed to work a treat... 

I really like the damp cloth method, as it reactivates any high spots you've missed with your application towel, and rightly or wrongly it just feels 'nicer' and 'safer' than dry wiping with absolutely no lint or static. Having tested it side-by-side, I haven't seen any adverse impact in terms of performance either.

Lustrous definitely keeps you on your toes - there are more forgiving products available, including Cancoat, but the results are so far beyond anything else on the spray sealant / coating market that I have tried.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

So my car was washed a week ago and my wife's at the weekend. Mine has Lustrous and I topped my wife's with wetcoat. It rained yesterday and there is significantly more sand/dust from the rain on my wife's car than mine showing how it's self cleaning is doing well. On the bottom sills of my car it really dirty where the water has pooled compared to the open panels like the roof. 

However they are both black so both need washing again.

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Hey Russ, couple of thoughts on the above. 70 percent of spray products I know of and almost every coating I've tried can be laid on and spread out before buffing cleanly, this is often the preferred approach so that you can ensure that you've a visibly even application. In many cases this method results in the best ultimate durability.
> 
> Lustrous has so much performance in the tank beyond anything else in its category, that I think there is yet further scope to make it easier to apply in this way.
> 
> ...


We may be running a different route on the next run of this, using a different carrier so should be slower giving you more time to spread.


----------



## Topdonkey (Jul 17, 2018)

Can you keep us updated on when the next run happens and how we can buy some of this new run please.

I'm on the fence as to whether i want to try this or not, but if its getting easier to apply as my car is kept outside all the time, then i'll order some of this next batch


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Topdonkey said:


> Can you keep us updated on when the next run happens and how we can buy some of this new run please.
> 
> I'm on the fence as to whether i want to try this or not, but if its getting easier to apply as my car is kept outside all the time, then i'll order some of this next batch


Application is simple as it is we are just looking at ways to extend application times, but we don't know yet how that will improve it, the thing is it's being likened to a coating for application when in fact should be likened to a thin sealant.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Reflectology said:


> We may be running a different route on the next run of this, using a different carrier so should be slower giving you more time to spread.


Hi Russ,

Any updates on the newer batch & when it will be available?


----------



## S3rv3d (Mar 5, 2009)

Just applied this to my front wheels, will do the rears next time I wash the car. Had to take off one wheel a day because of the rain only gave me a few hours window to clean.

Think I’ll also be applying Siramik to my trim shortly as Gyeon Trim is already failing (beading/cleaning ability) colour is still dark. Applied end of July, covered about 5000 miles, not impressed with Gyeon Trim. 

MOHs Evo is still performing well, although water seems to be sitting instead of flying off like it used to when driving. Car would be dry after driving initially after application. So seems to be losing hydrophobics too. This is just after, Restart, Reset and Descale Wash. Next wash will try Gyeon Iron incase there’s more contamination. 

I think I will have topped the whole car with Siramik before spring currently as it stands. Hydrophobics didn’t seem to degrade as much in the time I had it on some panels.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

Just applied Lustrous on black trim....Over Solution Finnish ( 2nd coat this year)......application was brilliant, being so cold ....wiped IPA solution 1st not much residual from SF, hopefully it will keep cleaner !!
I'm on Can Coat Evo... but will change to Lustrous next spring time.....thanks SIRamik...


----------



## steeve (Feb 28, 2011)

Been using Lustrous for some time. I did find the higher strength stuff difficult to apply. But the present strength stuff a doddle. Really easy and quick to do a whole car.
I find an applicator is best as the spray area just cant be controlled. The applicators I use have a plastic cover over the internal sponge under the outer cloth so it doesn't get soaked and overload the surface, they spread an even amount of product, apart from that it means you're not wasting the coating. I could do around three small cars with one bottle, it's very economical.

These applicators are available from www.carscope.co.uk and are the best I've ever used. They come in different sizes and are easily washed (apparently!)

I'm super pleased with the results the beading is amazing, it doesn't seem to have reduced over six or more months. I have a warm air blower and could easily get away without using a drying towel as the water just gets blown off.
I just can't see me using anything else to be honest, the best paint coating I've ever used.


----------



## Micawber (3 mo ago)

Some interesting discussions here. I have this product, which I am saving for later Spring to apply,

From what I have read, the best method is to spray onto a short pile m/f, apply to a panel, then buff with another m/f?


----------



## Muska (Jan 23, 2007)

I bought it a couple of weeks ago following the promising discussion in this thread.

I tried it out on a couple of panels today just to see what it holds up like before a full application & I used the method you’ve stated with no issues


----------



## Micawber (3 mo ago)

Muska said:


> I bought it a couple of weeks ago following the promising discussion in this thread.
> 
> I tried it out on a couple of panels today just to see what it holds up like before a full application & I used the method you’ve stated with no issues


Grand - thank you.


----------



## VC-911 (3 d ago)

Reflectology said:


> I think there is a lot of confusion flying around regarding what Lustrous Plus is, it's not a coating, it's a spray sealant with coating like characteristics in the form of chemical resistance etc etc. It is water thin and won't lay an even film like a coating will, that comes in the form of lustrous Graphene Coat itself, please remember guys the temperatures this year have been off the chart and unlike other sealants they may contain lubricants, this doesn't, there is an active ingredient and a solvent carrier, that solvent carrier evaporates leaving only content behind, imagine doing a wipe down with a fast panel wipe, now imagine that in the heat we've had, as I say I've had success and even coverage at around 23 degrees.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I used the "normal" strength version and thought it was an interesting product but did notice that the towel hardened like a normal ceramic, bought the product hoping i wouldn't have to toss towels.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

VC-911 said:


> I used the "normal" strength version and thought it was an interesting product but did notice that the towel hardened like a normal ceramic, bought the product hoping i wouldn't have to toss towels.


Not sure I would agree. 

Towels certainly lose some softness, but don't harden to the same extent as ceramics, even lite coatings like Cancoat, Moonlight or CQ Lite. Whilst I still wouldn't reuse applicators or towels on paintwork they're totally fine to downgrade to non paintwork or interior jobs.. 

Either way, hardly a huge expense given you can pick up good quality Rag Company Edgeless 300s for £1.30 a pop. Even sealants with no solids within will turn towels hydrophobic and need swapped every few uses, so it's not a biggie when you're getting 12 plus months from a single application and a bottle getting you 10 plus cars. 

Compare it to a bog standard sealant like C2v3 which lasts 3 to 4 weeks, requiring up to 12 applications across a year to maintain a similar performance.. I'd relegate more towels in this scenario than I would with lustrous. 


Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## VC-911 (3 d ago)

atbalfour said:


> Towels don't harden to the same extent as ceramics, even lite coatings like Cancoat, Moonlight or CQ Lite. Still wouldn't reuse applicators or towels.. I downgrade to non paintwork jobs.. but hardly a huge expense given you can pick up good quality Rag Company Edgeless 300s for £1.30 a pop. Even sealants with no solids within will become hydrophobic and need changed every few uses, so it's not a biggie when you're getting 12 plus months from a single application.
> 
> If thats your only gripe with it, that can't be a bad thing.
> 
> ...


Yeah overall really solid product and great price for it "class" of protection, not sure if it beats out can coat evo but since i'm here in the states paying for the xtra shipping and euro conversion might stick with can coat especially if towels gotta get tossed.. But definitely special. Would be worth it if towels didnt have to be but I mean what kind of SICKO goes a year without touching the paint..... i mean comon! So yeah a towel a week adds up!!🤣🤣


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

VC-911 said:


> Yeah overall really solid product and great price for it "class" of protection, not sure if it beats out can coat evo but since i'm here in the states paying for the xtra shipping and euro conversion might stick with can coat especially if towels gotta get tossed.. But definitely special. Would be worth it if towels didnt have to be but I mean what kind of SICKO goes a year without touching the paint..... i mean comon! So yeah a towel a week adds up!!


Early signs based on my own testing of Evo is that Lustrous has greater high end longevity. Prefer the application of Cancoat as its much more flexible to be applied via cloth or applicator. 

If you are the kind of person who applies LSPs weekly I'm not sure you'd be realising the full value of Lustrous. Maybe a base application once a year then top as you please with a qd or non curing sealant would be a happy medium.

Definitely wouldn't be throwing a durable product like Lustrous on too regularly or it'll build up a film which detracts from rather than adding to gloss.

Regularly dry buffing the paintwork, as happens when applying protection, is almost guaranteed to inflict some marring over time. Whilst therapeutic for many to do as part of a weekly wash, its often counter productive, especially when the car isn't decontaminated. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## VC-911 (3 d ago)

atbalfour said:


> Early signs based on my own testing of Evo is that Lustrous has greater high end longevity. Prefer the application of Cancoat as its much more flexible to be applied via cloth or applicator.
> 
> If you are the kind of person who applies LSPs weekly I'm not sure you'd be realising the full value of Lustrous. Maybe a base application once a year then top as you please with a qd or non curing sealant would be a happy medium.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Have you noticed any significant water spot protection since this is a graphene based product compared to cancoat or others.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Initially I thought so, but over 18 months of use the difference is negligible. In fact I've found it really benefits from a monthly wash with Descale or similar to revive the full performance.

Every hydrophobic product will suffer from the same issues though.. not every product bounces back in the way that Lustrous does. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2021)

atbalfour said:


> Initially I thought so, but over 18 months of use the difference is negligible. In fact I've found it really benefits from a monthly wash with Descale or similar to revive the full performance.
> 
> Every hydrophobic product will suffer from the same issues though.. not every product bounces back in the way that Lustrous does.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm still waiting to apply Lustrous later this year after decon and a light polish, (currently on EVO can coat, April 2022)...Q: would Koch FSE help say once every 2 months on Lustrous......as have very hard water in Essex,.....not made up my mind fully on FSE.....thanksssss


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Initially I thought so, but over 18 months of use the difference is negligible. In fact I've found it really benefits from a monthly wash with Descale or similar to revive the full performance.
> 
> Every hydrophobic product will suffer from the same issues though.. not every product bounces back in the way that Lustrous does.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Agreed, a fantastic product 👍

As Atbalfour mentions a decent 3PH wash & you are almost back to day 1 performance.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Rappy said:


> Agreed, a fantastic product
> 
> As Atbalfour mentions a decent 3PH wash & you are almost back to day 1 performance.


Have just ordered Descale to give the 3PH wash a go. 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------

